# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Plannin extentions to shed

## Wild Dingo

Well thanks to AndyMac thread which got me thinking again... Ive started arcing up my shed extentions ideas again 
So the first pic is of the present shed and immeadiate house area (on 2 acre block so ive left the rest out) 
The shed is a 6mtr x 9mtr one with two roller doors... the seatainer is a 40fter while the humpyhoochy is 75ft x 25ft x 20ft undercover thing... what Im finding is that Im boxed in something shocking!! yes I know theres worse out there and I appreciate that but we knew this one would be too small when we got it but there was no choice at the time (money tight after flood etc) anyway once I got the tools in and set up made a couple of 4mtr benches and such I was out of room... then what with the storms through the last year the humpyhoochy lost its cover so all my timber was out getting wet I decided to bring it inside the shed... NO ROOM! 
Anyways the first is as it is presently... the second is what Im presently planning... 
the shed will have a small garden shed attached where the present caravans are... the seatainer will be dragged over to its slot behind the existing shed (I built the shed with a 6mtr buffer between the shed and the adjoining property... and another shed to be built attaching to the present one... Im thinking of one with one enclosed bay the other 3 bays open all up about 9mtrs x 15mtrs this would allow me to move the stationary tools around a bit and give me a bit more room particularily between the table saw and thicknesser... the open bays would be planked wood storage... the humpyhoochy will be rotated so what is presently the back edge will be the front edge and so the open end of the new shed opens up into the humpyhoochy... Ive got a bit of a line on an old office donga from the mining company which im thinking would make a ripper bar... eerr office... and locating it inside the humpyhoochy would allow me to sit there and ponder the boat as she goes up  :Wink:  eer that was a joke fellas!  :Biggrin:   
Anyways... anyone want to add their two bobs worth in before I set it down and do it? Im always open to ideas... since you mob may think of something I havent so your ideas and thoughts are welcome 
As can be seen the present house will be demolished and a new one built facing the creek theres an access drive down along the fenceline that goes in front of the existing shed and a huge bloody great Pine thats coming down in front of the right hand corner of the shed... the driveway will remain as a bit of a buffer and access between the sheds and house 
Well that sucks! half the ruddy lines are missing! :mad: thats what I get for using windoze paint to draw it eh?... Anyone know of a good small program I can download to draw this a bit clearer? 
Cheers

----------


## echnidna

Why dontcha build the new house and convert the oldy inta ya shed

----------


## Wild Dingo

Several reasons... 
1) I want the wood from it
2) I dont like the place
3) It looks like crap
4) I wouldnt trust it to keep my tools safe
5) I want the wood from it
6) It will be in the way of the new house
7) her bloody highness doesnt want it there
8) SHE wants a garden there
9) I dont like the house
10) I want the wood from it 
All timber (Jarrah) floors timber frame and stump timber roof beams... then theres the window and door frames... doors for benches windows for whatever wall boards for something else I havent thought of yet tin roof for walls of another shed etc etc etc 
The only thing Id let it remain standing for is if I converted it into a showroom... its a thought... but aside from the fact that she that bein her bloody highness has deemed that she needs an full acre and three quarters of gardens if Im plannin on a 1/4 acre of sheds... which I am... hey what can I say a bloke can NEVER have enough sheds!!  :Biggrin: ... so the house will come down... Did I mention that I want the wood?  :Wink:  theres also the small insygnificant matter of the dipsticks on the shire council  :Rolleyes:   
Anyways!!... focus mate... focus... The shed mate the shed... its all about the shed!!  :Biggrin:   :Cool:

----------


## Andy Mac

Hi Wild Dingo,
It looks more like an empire than a shed!!  :Tongue:  :Biggrin: 
BTW what's a Humpyhoochy, is it a shade cloth igloo or some such?
Good luck with it all. 
Cheers,

----------


## Wild Dingo

Exakally so Andy... the covering is some sort of UV gear silver on the outside black on the inside... bit ripped just now after the last years storms and am presently pricing a new one  :Cool:   
Empire of the sheds!... The sheds strike back...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Wongo

Go for it Dingo my brother. Go for it. :Cool:

----------

